# Looking out onto the ocean



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a window that over looks the Atlantic ocean,,as i am on the ocean,thinking that eyesight is not so good,,what would be a quality telescope for such viewing,,,budget would be less that 2500,,would only be used inside the house, window is 72X60,,,would also have to have a tripod mount,,i though i could use one of my SLR tripods ,,,i have lots of prime and tele lenses for my canon cameras so a good quality telescope that could mount a DSLR would also be consider at under 5k would also work ,,not for skywatching

anyone is this position ,any thoughts


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I dunno about telescopes, but if you get one you will see naked sailors out there! Some things you just can't unsee.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Eder said:


> I dunno about telescopes, but if you get one you will see naked sailors out there! Some things you just can't unsee.




i think naked sailors are only in eder's tropical neck of the oceans. the north Atlantic is too cold.

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...dead soldiers, maybe...hic!.....but no, not nekkid sailors,,,,


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What do you see out there ?

Icebergs ? Whales ? Oil rigs ? Fishing boats ?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm on the Pacific side and the herring are starting to run. Sea-lions, eagles, seagulls, the occasional pod of Orcas. It is kind of cool. As soon as the season opens, there will be plenty of boats.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

My thoughts are enjoy your retirement. My visit to the east coast was great and I loved it. My last 16 years was a property overlooking OK Lake rather than the oceans before I moved. Your view sounds wonderful.
Cheers
Doc


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

how's the view this mornin', 1980? 
my advice would be not to spend too much on a telescope.... unless it can peer through the fog & rain ... which, i'm warning you , will be the majority of days...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

For something that would look good in your house and have some functionality, something like this might work?? (maybe not):

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1312360...th-Astro-Telescope-64-transitional-telescopes Mind you, these are more of a decoration than anything - I would check reviews on Amazon first and then look for something better!

We live on Lake Ontario and like to get a better view of ships, boats and birds out on the lake as well as pick out buoys and other nav marks while out sailing. Many years ago, we bought a pair of Steiner 7x50s. 10x50 or even greater power might work better on land. But on boat, due to movement, it is difficult to focus on small object if power is too high. (These days they have some that compensate for that)

This is the Steiner range: http://www.steiner-optics.com/binoculars/military

For something inexpensive just to start and with tripod mount, these 15X power binocs look like something I might try if we wanted something to use at house. 
http://www.telescope.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=99637. No experience with these and I supposed you get what you paid for.

Have fun and enjoy the view.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Might I suggest you consider a good pair of binoculars as an alternative (google buying binoculars for things to look for). 
I find them more flexible, easier to scan/search/locate, and portable!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking at a Binoculars 28x110 Bak4 Prism also a proper tripod ,i will check out this weekend 

As i have eyeglasses i believe this will do for distance viewing ,,and i can take them on trips around NL for the next 5 years,,will try to see all of the province in 5 years


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> I am looking at a Binoculars 28x110 Bak4 Prism also a proper tripod ,i will check out this weekend
> 
> As i have eyeglasses i believe this will do for distance viewing ,,and i can take them on trips around NL for the next 5 years,,will try to see all of the province in 5 years


Try them out first. Too much power makes binocs hard to use. This is a useful link. Your thread has got me thinking about getting a higher powered pair for home and leaving the 7x50s on the boat.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Try them out first. Too much power makes binocs hard to use. This is a useful link. Your thread has got me thinking about getting a higher powered pair for home and leaving the 7x50s on the boat.


We use 10x50s in the house and 7x50 on the boat. Even the 10 power is difficult to use with boat movement.

We are also on the ocean, but Pacific Ocean, with other islands around us, so the ocean views tend to cover shorter distances. I am guessing 1980z28 has one of those endless ocean views, off to the horizon. We can see lots with binoculars. A telescope might be nice to see if we can spot mountain goats on the mainland mountains some miles to the east. 

We considered a telescope purchase, but noticed that relatives who live on a lake in Ontario had one. For a few years it was a constant presence in their living room, on a large tripod. I never asked about it, but in recent visits there I have noticed it is nowhere in sight. I think they just got tired of looking at it instead of through it. It would have to be moved all the time for cleaning purposes (both it and the floor beneath) and I suspect they just decided it was more of a burden than a benefit. Maybe they can offer 1980z28 a good deal on it.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

Some of us folks on the Prairies wonder why a telescope is needed to view fog?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mukhang pera said:


> We use 10x50s in the house and 7x50 on the boat. Even the 10 power is difficult to use with boat movement.


Quite a while back, I bought a Canon image stabilized digital videocam with 16:1 zoom. It worked very well on land and water. Canon and others make image stabilized binocs and anyone _needing_ more than 7x50 or maybe 10x50 should consider them. But they are pricey!
http://www.smartreview.com/image-stabilized-binoculars-comparison
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=as_li_...30-20&linkId=6736359ee1eeecb3da65a6be675fcd1a


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for that info., agent 99. 

We also have a videocam with stabilized zoom, with much higher magnification than 10 power. I was not aware that technology had now been applied to binoculars. For our boating in coastal waters, our basic 7x50s are okay. Given what you have said about price, even though we can lock the cabin on our boat, I worry about expensive movables being left on board when we are tied up at a public facility. The binoculars were have we put away in a cabinet, but if someone decides to break into the cabin and steal them, the loss is not enough to get one's knickers in a twist about.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> I am looking at a Binoculars 28x110 Bak4 Prism also a proper tripod ,i will check out this weekend ...


Yikes, those are real bazookas. Definately a tripod setup.
We have several pairs of binoculars, the pair we find best all round are probably typical of birding, 8x42 Olympus (6.5 deg field)


----------

